# NOV-Day 1 oktober 2011 ( NL )



## Marc (Sep 13, 2011)

Tihs year the annual society day of the Dutch Orchid Society ( NOV ) will take place on the 1st of october in the Botanical Gardens in the city Utrecht.







What I currently know is that a lot of hobbyist will have small stands were they sell their plants.

Orchideeen Wubben will also have a stand at this event.
http://www.orchidwubben.com/

I will add more information to this topic as I find out more.

Please let me know if someone is planning on going there.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2011)

Too bad, I think I will be on my way back from Texel earlier than that !!! (But still waiting for the weather to clear up somewhat) Jean


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2011)

I've also recieved word that Claessen Orchideeen might be present. Emailed the owner and he said that he probably will be present.

http://www.claessenorchideeen.nl/index.php ( <= nursery site )
http://www.orchideeen-shop.nl/ ( <= webshop of the nursery )


----------



## Marc (Sep 22, 2011)

On the Dutch NOV forum I read that someone will be present with carnivorous plants.


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2011)

Just recieved word that Herman Terborch will also be present:

http://www.botorch.com/


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2011)

Only a couple of days!!!


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is interested but if anyone is going and interested in going / meeting let me know. I'll be able check messages till tomorrow evening.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2011)

I spent a one week’s holiday with my wife on the Island of Texel in the Netherlands. Yesterday, on our way home, we had a short-stop in Utrecht to visit the NOV-event ( taking place at the botanical gardens of the university of Utrecht). I had not yet experienced this sort of show-selling in our small Luxembourg and enjoyed a lot; and came to know that one has to there in-time if one wants to aquire the best plants offered! 

Nevertheless I appreciated very much the opportunity to meet Marc, his father and brother. We had a first short , but intensive discussion about.... orchids .

Here some pics:

Views of the garden:









the green houses:




JeanLux and Marc:




Marc, his father and JeanLux talking about Catt. intermedia orlata:




nice whites, but non-id to me:




A Delrosi can be Very nice, when not crippled:




This spicerianum (Roellke) went home with us, together with 2 Haraellas, a Catt. forbesii alba and one Pleuro:




Thanks Marc, and hope to meet again  !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2011)

neat!
i think the little white ones are a carnivorous plant called Utricularia (bladderwort)


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2011)

It's allready a day after so time for a short review.

For me it was a very interesting event. There were a total of five nurseries present and somewere between 10 to 20 hobbyist selling their plants. Allthough the nurseries had interesting plants for sale my main focus was on the sales table of the hobbyist as the prices tend to be lower and the plants themselves are bigger in general.

I found a hobbyist selling very nice venustums with 2 to 3 new growths per plant, price was 5,- euros but I passed up on them as closer inpection showed that they were infected with armored scale bugs.  There were also various other hobbyist with some Paphs and Phrags on their table. But most of them were either NOID's or hybrids which weren't the plants I were looking for that day.

However I didn't go home empty handed. I bought three plants and one book and recieved another book for free with it. 

1: Paphiopedilum haynaldianum

Plant looks small for a haynaldianum but for 5,- euros I was willing to take the chance. The plant is potted in an 8 centimeter pot and the biggest growth has a spread of around 20cm's.






2: Drosera slackii

I knew that there would be someone present with carnivorous plant so my mind was set at buying something nice. After taking a quick glance at his table my eye fell on this Drosera. The colour and size made it really stand out. At 3,- euros for a plant it was a bargain in my opinion. The roset is only 4 cm's and there are 2 new rosettes emerging allready. 






3: Paphiopedilum tigrinum

As we were setting up our tables with plants that my father wanted to sell someone else started setting up on the other side of the greenhouse we were in. My eyes fell on a big Paph and I quickly went to the other side to check out wich Paph it was. I was very amazed to read the following: Paph. markianum syn. tigrinum. I asked the seller if he was sure if this was tigrinum and he confirmed this. He also explained that the plant was very prone to bud blast and this is a trait for which tigrinum is well know. The plant consists of two old growth and three new ones. I hope that next year I will be able to tell you if it truly is a tigrinum.

The growth on the left shows a sheath but it's allready blasted.






The book I bought was the following one:

Paphpiopedilum species, the essential guide
Oakeley and Braem 2011

http://www.oakeleybooks.co.uk/paphiopedilum/paphiopedilum.html

It contains pictures of most Paphs and they are sorted from A-Z in the book.

The book that I got with it for free is the following:

Orchid genera of Thailand, Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam
A. Schuiteman E.F. de Vogel

http://www.orchidaceousbooks.com.au...ath=/Shops/OrchidaceousBooks/Products/OB12196

During the day I was also surprised to have our felow member Jeanlux and his wife dropping by to pay us a visit. We had a nice chat and Jeanlux ended up buying a Cattleya forbesii alba. But Jeanlux will surely follow up in this topic and post a few of the pictures that his wife took of the meetup and the event itself.
edit: Jean allready posted while I was writing this post


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2011)

Good for you, Marc!

That is a huge tigrinum! I can only dream...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice acquisitions.


----------

